# Royal mail delivery from UK to Dubai



## flypat23 (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi guys, wondering if anyone has any idea that when you have something sent tracked and signed by Royal Mail ...which company deliver it to you in dubai ? I have somthing important coming but can't see who to contact and can't call UK at work . Any help or dubai numbers to call would be appreciated . Thanks


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Is it to a PO Box number ?


----------



## flypat23 (Nov 12, 2014)

No it's going to the store I work in at MOE


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

get a courier firm to do it. DO NOT risk important documents etc. to the postal service.

If it's already sent, and you have a tracking number, go on the Royal mail's website and track it.

Why do you need to call from work? Use your phone during your break/day(s) off/ evening.


----------



## flypat23 (Nov 12, 2014)

It's clothes . Because there is no dubai number to call it Would cost a fortune to ring UK . I am tracking it but it is now not tracked until it's signed here


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

If it's a normal number then get an add on that makes the calls cheaper.

Or load up your Skype and call it from there.


----------



## flypat23 (Nov 12, 2014)

Good shout on the skype ! Cheers


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

My nan sent me a birthday card to my office in 2011 via Royal Mail and I'm still waiting. Had a £10 note in as well - gutted!


----------



## Made in Sheffield (Mar 12, 2014)

We got our Christmas cards in February and that was WITH a PO Box number.


----------



## Navaron (Oct 13, 2014)

Ive found UK to Dubai service to be appalling.... a card sent in November arrived battered in February and a parcel send in June 2013 still hasnt arrived...

Many people at my work have had the same problem... don't trust the post service even to a box to arrive in a timely manner use a courier

UAE->UK however seems to be fine, about a week


----------



## flypat23 (Nov 12, 2014)

We're these tracked that you had ?


----------

